# Bulova M9. is it 1969?



## happy hooligan (Nov 5, 2007)

so I'm getting a new Bulova Deep Sea but it's stamped M9. on the back. 

I've not seen the "." before next to the number. Anyone know what it means?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Happy,

M9 is indeed 1968.

Link here to Bulova date codes....

Bulova Date Codes | myBulova.com

Regards,


----------



## happy hooligan (Nov 5, 2007)

James A said:


> Hi Happy,
> 
> M9 is indeed 1968.
> 
> ...


thanks

any idea of why it has a "." next to the nine? is it maybe an old stock back done in 1970 or something?


----------



## DC guy (Jan 30, 2015)

James A said:


> M9 is indeed 1968.


What?


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

I've never seen a "." Next to any date codes before. Is it an engraved dot like the date or raised? The M9 as you know indicates 1969 but I don't think the dot really has anything to do with the date.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

DC guy said:


> What?


What indeed! Hit the 8 position on the key board and not the 9.

Regards,


----------



## happy hooligan (Nov 5, 2007)

bsshog40 said:


> I've never seen a "." Next to any date codes before. Is it an engraved dot like the date or raised? The M9 as you know indicates 1969 but I don't think the dot really has anything to do with the date.


I've never seen the dot either. That's why I was wondering if it was left over 1969 backs for 1970 watches?


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

Usually the Letter and number are pretty even also. It almost looks like the "9" punch may have been off a little and it could be a part of the punch was set also.
Not sure what you are referring to about 1970 watches. Those are stamped N0.


----------



## Baggypantts (Jul 14, 2019)

happy hooligan said:


> I've never seen the dot either. That's why I was wondering if it was left over 1969 backs for 1970 watches?
> View attachment 6256129


Sorry if posting to this ancient thread is inappropriate, but, given that this watch is ancient too, it seems appropriate somehow.

The back of my 1969 Bulova chronograph is identical to this one, including the dot. My dot is also positioned slightly below and to the right of the M9. Obviously, the only difference is the serial number. Mine is 600826. It was bought for me, new, in late 1969 / early 1970, by my dad, after the death of my mum, by way of consolation. My dad died in late 1970, so it's a valuable (not in money) memoir of a difficult time for me, in my second year at University.

Anyhoo, I've seen dots like this on other items, mostly cast in plastic stuff, along with a single year number, to denote the quarter of the year in which it was made. Possible?


----------

